# The "Where are they now?" thread



## bobcycles (Jul 1, 2019)

Over the years there has been a ton of collectors who have come and gone in the bike hobby...
As we know...a tough habit to kick. 

Here's a thread to maybe locate old fans and collectors ...

The Cabe crew is a pretty stable lot...  thinking about past members I am wondering 
what happened to Huffman Scott ?  I believe in California and a regular contributor on here...

I'm sure there are others


----------



## ccmerz (Jul 1, 2019)

One comes to mind, Gavin Bedggood from the out islands of new Zealand.  I was helping him with parts with his '37 Flyte, then nothing.............


----------



## Boris (Jul 1, 2019)

Bicycle Belle!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 1, 2019)

@RMS37 aka Phil Marshall


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 1, 2019)

*chitown*

*Gary Mc *

*fordsnake *

*tommydale1950 *


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 1, 2019)

A few guys have done some jail time, so they were incapacitated for a stretch.
Some guys couldn’t handle the heat, because their ego’s got the best of them.
Some have died and are riding the yellow brick road.
And then quite a few are lurking in the shadows and only rear their heads when something good pops up.
Then, all of the sudden, their participation becomes important.
It’s the guys that contribute day in and day out, when they feel like they have something to add, and not solely for their own personal gain that really make the Cabe, the Cabe.
Most guys here know who those guys are.
They are not trying to bring anybody down for sport are not bragging about how phenomenal they or their knowledge and collections are.
They contribute, because they love this hobby regardless of who you are or where you’ve been.


----------



## buickmike (Jul 1, 2019)

Crazy Dave hippie mike CBL dessiree. Danthebikeman Vince v. Etc.


----------



## catfish (Jul 1, 2019)

I was just thinking about this the other day.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jul 1, 2019)

buickmike said:


> Crazy Dave hippie mike CBL dessiree. Danthebikeman Vince v. Etc.



I was gonna say crazydave! How about the dude who lived in Switzerland that was kinda shady?


----------



## abe lugo (Jul 1, 2019)

Most of them went on my ignore list, out of sight out of mind!


----------



## buickmike (Jul 1, 2019)

Baby jesus


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jul 1, 2019)

lipstick-n-wrenches


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 1, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/where-is-bairdco.149825/ 

Just one I was curious about. Miss his stories!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 1, 2019)

@filmonger
Sadly passed away last year, and even though I never met the man, and feel like the quality of his posts got condensed once he realized he was living on borrowed time, I miss him dearly.
He was just an interesting guy with a lot of interesting interests.
It doesn’t matter to me who he was out there, because who he was in here, made this a more interesting place.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 2, 2019)

Oh man! We lost @filmonger? I loved his posts and photos. A real quality guy. Damn, we lose the good ones too soon. 

@Evans2000 is gone too. I always really loved his perspective, a very nice gentleman who really embodied the spirit of the CABE. Friendly and helpful too... and always trying to learn. He passed in his sleep I believe, I can only hope to be so lucky. 

Cheers to those who made (and make) this a great place to visit. Bike folks are some of the nicest I've encountered.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 2, 2019)

Phil Scott aka. @shoe3 
Also passed away last year.
One of the guys out here, described him as a mentor and father figure.
That right there pretty much tells you how much he meant to the guys that knew him personally.
His passion for this hobby was undying.
So I’m sure his spirit is still here keeping tabs on what’s going on.
Thank you, Phil!


----------



## charnleybob (Jul 2, 2019)

Quite a few of the older collectors have become lurkers and have no desire to even log in.
They have become this way due to some constant (in every post) commentators, who make statements that are flat out wrong, even though they are relatively new collectors.
This happens in most hobbies, but has become worse due to the "kids with keyboards" crowd.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 2, 2019)

Yeah, but that is where the more seasoned collectors can zap them with the facts and some documentation.
Education is all we really have.
In some cases, it’s the younger guys who are schooling the old curmudgeons.
Some of these guys went to Cycle School by way of the tin can and shoe string method.
Once the internet opened up the information highway, everything changed.
A lot of holes were being blown through the myths of yore.
You’re never too old to learn.
A closed mind is destined to fail.
It’s fun to come here and listen and learn.
This place has been, and will continue to be a repository of ideas and sharing of knowledge.
Some of it will stand the test of time, and some of it won’t.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jul 2, 2019)

*I just said hello to Fordsnake (Carlton)the other day here in Fairfax,always has a great smile,,and I sure he still has his collection,He moves around alot*


----------



## Boris (Jul 3, 2019)

Phattcat (Brooks Ponto). The originator of the Sunday's Show and Tell thread. I hope he's still hanging in there, but no reply when I tried to contact him in the recent past.


----------



## spoker (Jul 3, 2019)

whaaat ever happened to the guy who had all the restored bikes from the book with the grey covers,lso where did all those bikes go?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 3, 2019)

Almost a year since @Jarod24  was here.


----------



## Boris (Jul 3, 2019)

Fltwd57 (Martyn)


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 4, 2019)

I just talked with Martyn aka @Fltwd57 the other day.
He’s doing well, and still has a love of all things classic bikes.
He’s just been super busy with his classic car interests and also spent some time up in Promontory, Utah for the Golden Spike re-enactment.
He showed me some pictures he took of the “Big Boy Locomotive” that was beyond impressive.
So, I’m here to report, that Martyn is alive and well, and having fun.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 4, 2019)

Martyn, @Fltwd57 is a fabulous guy... he's an authority on Tucker cars, and has had his hands on more of them than just about anybody. His knowledge of vintage cars and other things vintage is vast and he's a delight to talk to.

Many of the fine folks here on the CABE are a big deal in other circles, or extraordinary craftsmen, but are humble and generous in their contributions to this community. It's nice to see this thread remembering & honoring some of the wonderful people who have contributed over the years. It's up to us to keep their memory alive.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 4, 2019)

Maybe fellas that used to contribute on CABE are fading because like me, they aren't finding prewar bicycles anymore.
Craigslist, ebay, fb, antique/thrift stores, flea markets, auctions networking...it's like the good stuff is gone.
You cannot collect what you don't find and the hobby isn't as interesting or exciting to hang around if it isn't fresh.
Chris


----------



## Greg M (Jul 4, 2019)

scrubbinrims said:


> Maybe fellas that used to contribute on CABE are fading because like me, they aren't finding prewar bicycles anymore.
> Craigslist, ebay, fb, antique/thrift stores, flea markets, auctions networking...it's like the good stuff is gone.
> You cannot collect what you don't find and the hobby isn't as interesting or exciting to hang around if it isn't fresh.
> Chris




Nah...
I blame Boris and Vince.


----------



## 5760rj (Jul 4, 2019)

Greg M said:


> Nah...
> I blame Boris and Vince.



you can't say that about Boris,  he's my hero...........


----------



## Boris (Jul 4, 2019)

I miss Dave Marko!


----------



## Farmboy1895 (Jul 5, 2019)

What ever happened to John Lannis


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 5, 2019)

Boris said:


> I miss Dave Marko!




I can see myself in the mirror, which means that at least I imagine myself, and I can't be a vampire...

I remind girls that love vampires that you will find out too late THAT'S NOT A HICKIE, and that Dracula will dump you like the garbage, he's a lousy date.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 5, 2019)

Has anyone in the Cali Cartel been in contact with @Eric since he moved out of California? He moved to Arizona in Feb. and hasn't been back here since. I'd like to get a hold of him.


----------



## Coot (Jul 6, 2019)

Who was Huffman Scott?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 6, 2019)

Coot said:


> Who was Huffman Scott?



Scott Seymour


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 6, 2019)

Coot said:


> Who was Huffman Scott?




Cabe handle= 37fleetwood


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 12, 2019)

I'm still around lol, i still ride, but I only have 1 bike now. A 41 colson looptail rat rod. Collecting was just too much for me. I needed to re prioritize everything in my life. Bought a house, found a new lady, lifes good I cant complain.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 13, 2019)

Im sure alot of people dont come around because of the idiots that feel the need to make unnecessary comments on every thread.or that post their unrelated pics in other folks threads.just clueless.some people just weren't brought up right i guess.maybe i just expect more out of grown up adults.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 13, 2019)

I've never seen one of those, to be honest. Not much in 22 years, at least.


----------



## buickmike (Jul 14, 2019)

This is the only forum ( that I know) where people are constantly talking. For better or worse. Their always somebody ssyin. Something. Not always bike related.  I joined a 442- chevelle- old buick- yet when the lack of posting became evident then I logged out. I got to assume the groups share a Facebook page.Since I don't have the app I can't say for sure. Yes I've had posts deleted and pics too but I have the option now of the ignore button as well. I didn't like the stingray crowd but some people love them so its interesting.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 14, 2019)

Ignore is useless, you'll never know if your paranoia is justified.


----------



## Boris (Jul 14, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> Ignore is useless, you'll never know if your paranoia is justified.




Your paranoia is always justified!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 14, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> Ignore is useless, you'll never know if your paranoia is justified.




No it's not, I put razinhellhotrodz on my ignore list and the smoke stopped coming out of my ears.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 14, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> No it's not, I put razinhellhotrodz on my ignore list and the smoke stopped coming out of my ears.



lol!


----------



## vincev (Jul 14, 2019)

Boris said:


> I miss Dave Marko!



He was a jerk,


----------



## vincev (Jul 14, 2019)

Old Rider used to have his daughter tow him around the neighborhood.He isnt around anymore.


----------



## Greg M (Jul 14, 2019)

vincev said:


> Old Rider used to have his daughter tow him around the neighborhood.He isnt around anymore.




His daughter probably went off to college and left him somewhere.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 16, 2019)

Continuing with the ''Where are they now?'' thread …….


Nick-theCut

josehuerta

Wheeled Relics


----------



## vincev (Jul 16, 2019)

Duck ?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 16, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> No it's not, I put razinhellhotrodz on my ignore list and the smoke stopped coming out of my ears.




Are you sure that you didn't have a hole somewhere when using a pipe?


----------



## Boris (Jul 30, 2019)

I miss @bulldog1935.


----------



## vincev (Jul 30, 2019)

Boris said:


> I miss @bulldog1935.



HA HA ! Oops wrong person.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jul 30, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> Continuing with the ''Where are they now?'' thread …….
> 
> 
> Nick-theCut
> ...




Wheelrelics I believe lives in Hawaii now 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 31, 2019)

*Mungthetard*

*



*


----------



## Eric (Aug 1, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Has anyone in the Cali Cartel been in contact with @Eric since he moved out of California? He moved to Arizona in Feb. and hasn't been back here since. I'd like to get a hold of him.




I am here and I am back in action.  Yes I did make the move to AZ.  My collection made it here in one piece but no one told me it was going to be so hot so I have not been riding. lol.  As soon as it cools down a bit, we should discuss organizing a Phoenix Valley classic bike ride.  I have some ideas already. 
Eric


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 1, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> *Mungthetard*
> 
> *View attachment 1039364*



Haha, awesome name.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 1, 2019)

vincev said:


> Duck ?




He quit the CABE


----------



## partsguy (Aug 1, 2019)

I miss, “THE BREAK ROOM”....only older members will know lol


----------



## Boris (Aug 1, 2019)

partsguy said:


> He quit the CABE



Pretty sure it was the other way around.


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 1, 2019)

Eric said:


> I am here and I am back in action.  Yes I did make the move to AZ.  My collection made it here in one piece but no one told me it was going to be so hot so I have not been riding. lol.  As soon as it cools down a bit, we should discuss organizing a Phoenix Valley classic bike ride.  I have some ideas already.
> Eric
> 
> View attachment 1039631




I organize the AZCC group out here. We were doing rides almost every month, for a couple years and this last year not quite as much. Usually Sunday mornings. This last year we did a a few but I was slacking. There is bunch a good people out here, where abouts are you located?


----------



## vincev (Aug 1, 2019)

That idiot from Portland,Dave Marko.


----------



## Greg M (Aug 1, 2019)

vincev said:


> That idiot from Portland,Dave Marko.




You don’t have a link to his ankle bracelet on your phone with hourly updates?


----------



## partsguy (Aug 1, 2019)

*@2jakes ???? *


----------



## Eric (Aug 1, 2019)

Jarod24 said:


> I organize the AZCC group out here. We were doing rides almost every month, for a couple years and this last year not quite as much. Usually Sunday mornings. This last year we did a a few but I was slacking. There is bunch a good people out here, where abouts are you located?




I am in the far North West of the Valley in Peoria. Between 101 and 303 off 67th Ave.   My bike warehouse is in Glendale but I am willing to drive to wherever to go on the rides.  I am glad to hear someone is already planning and organizing rides in Phoenix.  Just let me know where and when and I will be there.

Eric


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 1, 2019)

I miss the contibutions of Gary MC, ,Chitown and Obi wan schiwwnobi to name a few.  I think we kind of take for granted that the core members will always contribute but that's clearly not the case.  Having been on here for 8 years now I can say the membership ebbs and flows.  There's times when it feels like an amazing convergence of like minded people and other times that the chemistry feels off.  The break room was quite a place but it's name was misleading unless by break room you mean a place to break chairs over someones head.  But it was entertaining to say the least.  I had to check out before it was done away with.  I understand why people stop contributing and I've thought about joining their ranks but I love this site and can't stay away for too long.  I think my record is 2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 1, 2019)

Eric said:


> I am in the far North West of the Valley in Peoria. Between 101 and 303 off 67th Ave.   My bike warehouse is in Glendale but I am willing to drive to wherever to go on the rides.  I am glad to hear someone is already planning and organizing rides in Phoenix.  Just let me know where and when and I will be there.
> 
> Eric



 Dang! Lol. I'm way east, over in Mesa. We typically meet off 56th st and Indian school at Herberger Park in east phx. I'll keep ya in the loop though. If your Facebook join the page on there too, AZ coaster club vintage ride. See ya on a ride soon!


----------



## Boris (Aug 19, 2019)

I miss @bulldog1935.


----------



## vincev (Aug 19, 2019)

Boris said:


> I miss @bulldog1935.



lol,you are a funny guy but seriously,try Wikipedia.Its almost as informative.


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 19, 2019)

*Bill Triplett*

*



*


----------



## sarmisluters (Aug 20, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> *Bill Triplett*
> 
> *View attachment 1049966
> *




He has a FB bike group, Old Bikes , I believe and posts somewhat regularly on FB. 
Fordmike ?


----------



## Barto (Aug 20, 2019)

CrazyDave got banned - too bad, I enjoyed his posts, he always had something controversial to say.....
Desiree, hell, I just like seeing her Avatar - she's cute!  Please come back


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 21, 2019)

partsguy said:


> *@2jakes ???? *




2jakes posted here a couple months ago that he had some rather large medical issues. Yes, he is sorely missed and was the all time Photoshopping King around here with a great sense of humor.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 21, 2019)

Boris said:


> I miss @bulldog1935.




Not sure where they're at, another site I'm on banned them for whatever reason which bummed me.


----------



## vincev (Aug 21, 2019)

Boris said:


> I miss @bulldog1935.



If I remember right you were the one who said rust is patina even though he knew better because he taught professors and made a lot of money  teaching them.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 24, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> @filmonger
> Sadly passed away last year, and even though I never met the man, and feel like the quality of his posts got condensed once he realized he was living on borrowed time, I miss him dearly.
> He was just an interesting guy with a lot of interesting interests.
> It doesn’t matter to me who he was out there, because who he was in here, made this a more interesting place.





cyclingday said:


> Phil Scott aka. @shoe3
> Also passed away last year.
> One of the guys out here, described him as a mentor and father figure.
> That right there pretty much tells you how much he meant to the guys that knew him personally.
> ...



Two people who's contributions helped me so much, so much knowledge and advice, freely given.


----------



## Boris (Sep 22, 2019)

I think I'll delete what I wrote here prior to writing this.


----------



## chitown (Oct 13, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> *chitown*
> 
> *Gary Mc *
> 
> ...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 13, 2019)

Greg M said:


> You don’t have a link to his ankle bracelet on your phone with hourly updates?




Remember, they are the same person, same ankle.


----------



## Wanted33 (Oct 14, 2019)

Being a member on a few auto forums I see the same thing. Members come, and go. But, those that are truly good folks, and a ready to help freely are genuinely missed when they disappear. Just as it has been in the past, it will be in the future. Although with the lack of knowledge ( but I am trying to learn, I promise) I have to impart I don't think I would be one of that would be missed.  But, isn't that the way of the world.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 14, 2019)

You’ve got to love the guys that left the Cabe to join a Facebook group because they got tired of the shenanigans.
Like it was going to be any better over there. Lol!
We call that, a Geographic.
The common denominator is you!
Think about it!


----------



## terrypaulkettering (Dec 7, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Phil Scott aka. @shoe3
> Also passed away last year.
> One of the guys out here, described him as a mentor and father figure.
> That right there pretty much tells you how much he meant to the guys that knew him personally.
> ...



I knew Phil Scott for about 8 years he would come into my store about once a month and we became good friends early on he was telling me about a Dayton Bicycles and I told him I would love to see a picture of his.
a month later he brought down his Dayton Bicycle he restored and gave it to me for a Christmas present he was the most selfless person I have ever met.


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 8, 2019)

*My dear friend, Phil Scott … (since late 1980's) ...
passed thru the thin veil that separates us from the 
other side, late November, 2018.  Sadly missed.*

….. patric


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 8, 2019)

What about the people we wish we could miss.... could name a few.... most would agree! Seriously though, cool thread! Sad to see some go, happy for others....


----------



## Boris (Dec 8, 2019)

BFGforme said:


> What about the people we wish we could miss.... could name a few.... most would agree! Seriously though, cool thread! Sad to see some go, happy for others....




It's as easy as using the ignore feature.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 8, 2019)

It looks like that is for threads and not members. We're not using vBulletin anymore.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 8, 2019)

The Shurspin propeller maker Joe Buffardi?


----------



## sarmisluters (Dec 8, 2019)

Tim the Skid said:


> The Shurspin propeller maker Joe Buffardi?




You can find Joe on Instagram, he posts frequently and responds to messages on that social media account.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 8, 2019)

sarmisluters said:


> You can find Joe on Instagram, he posts frequently and responds to messages on that social media account.




Thanks!


----------



## vincev (Dec 8, 2019)

Boris said:


> I miss Dave Marko!



He was a jerk.


----------



## vincev (Dec 8, 2019)

What ever happened to the Break Room ?


----------



## fattyre (Dec 9, 2019)

Joe the guy who owned Days Gone Bicycle in Joliet, Il in the early 2000’s.   Super nice guy.  Used to love going to his shop and hanging around for hours.


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 9, 2019)

Boris said:


> It's as easy as using the ignore feature.



But then you miss out on the stupidity!!


----------



## Boris (Dec 9, 2019)

BFGforme said:


> But then you miss out on the stupidity!!




Ah, the eternal love/hate relationship!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 9, 2019)

Boris said:


> Ah, the eternal love/hate relationship!



where's Borko?


----------



## Boris (Dec 9, 2019)

Tim the Skid said:


> where's Borko?




Metaphorically speaking, I like to remember Borko as a pupa, just prior to turning into a beautiful butterfly.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 9, 2019)

Or perhaps an apparition, a hallucination, or maybe just a figment  of ones imagination during an altered state of mind????


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 9, 2019)

Looks like this thread is becoming a Member Emeritus, or maybe we should start one?? Users that have passed on..  I think their usernames should have a similar tag added so we know.

Just like the HAMB https://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/threads/hamb-member-emeritus.1033194/page-4


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Dec 9, 2019)

*How bout Larkin Little,,who is now on here,and has some great bikes for sale*


----------



## catfish (Dec 9, 2019)

I have a photo album here on the CABE for members who have left us for the bike bike ride in the sky.









						Gone but not forgotten
					






					thecabe.com


----------



## vincev (Dec 9, 2019)

Maybe we should list names of those removed from the Cabe because they were a.....holes.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 14, 2019)

I think, we should have a special, behind bars avatar, for the guys that log in from Prison.
That way, we know, not to send them a file or some hacksaw blades, if they post a want ad for them.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 15, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> I think, we should have a special, behind bars avatar, for the guys that log in from Prison.
> That way, we know, not to send them a file or some hacksaw blades, if they post a want ad for them.





....can some one bring me a cake with a file in it?  or stick of dynamite!!!  

I need OUT of this place!


----------



## Boris (Dec 15, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> ....can some one bring me a cake with a file in it?  or stick of dynamite!!!
> 
> I need OUT of this place!




You'll just offend again.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 15, 2019)

I have a really nice cane PHY Driggs River taper fly rod from a famous northern Michigan rodmaker who went to prison for selling heroin. 
I'm trying to decide if it increases the rod value for scarcity, or decreases the rod value for infamy. 
(not like it matters, it's a rod that's here to stay - his rods are still famous, in demand, and praised on the cane rod forum - a really nice guy who made a dumb choice)


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 15, 2019)

Boris said:


> You'll just offend again.





Noooooo!!!!!   we get special treatment now!  college edumakashun.....3 squares.....
rehabilitayshun....
come out better than the non criminals!!!!!


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Jan 12, 2020)

ccmerz said:


> One comes to mind, Gavin Bedggood from the out islands of new Zealand.  I was helping him with parts with his '37 Flyte, then nothing.............



I have surfaced again!  Life got in the way of a good bicycle there for a few years!


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 12, 2020)

I know some forums & members jus' kinda fade away as everything that can be said or done has already been said & done. Used to be I would learn, try to help where I could and then butthurt started becoming an issue when trying to help or even discuss. Mostly nowadays I see so much big time pay to play in hobbies that if you aren't interestingly outdoing each other you aren't welcomed.  I was surprised I got welcomed with the help & support of the great guys here. Now if I could get some of you guys to adopt me


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 22, 2022)

@Boris


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 22, 2022)

@Superman1984


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 22, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## Boris (Sep 22, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 22, 2022)

deleted


----------



## Boris (Sep 22, 2022)

Thanks @Lonestar. Had to state my case. Now let's get back to the initial intent of this thread.


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 22, 2022)

deleted


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 22, 2022)

Anybody heard from the road bike guru  Metacortex?


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 22, 2022)

Sorry, Dave.
I thought I was taking a stab at some light hearted humor, but apparently my skills are nowhere near the level of you and Vince.
So I apologize for the misguided attempt at your expense.
Dave’s handcrafted, repurposed bearing retainer/reflectors are fun, interesting, and creative, with no defects that I am aware of.
I was just joking about the money back guarantee or lack there of.
My apologies!

Marty


----------



## Eric Amlie (Sep 22, 2022)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Anybody heard from the road bike guru  Metacortex?



Really miss him!
He was a wealth of knowledge(encyclopedic) on the bikes that interest me the most.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 23, 2022)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Anybody heard from the road bike guru  Metacortex?



A few members here have passed away in the last couple years. Many members here knew them and they had connections to connect with us to let us know. I’ve tried to connect with Scott a few times but could never get a hold of him. I hope he’s doing fine and just took a leave of absence.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Sep 23, 2022)

Another that I miss is Schwinn499.
He has some wonderful bikes, the sixties vintage Schwinn lightweights that are my main interest.
I bought this '62 Superior frame set from him and built it up with 70s parts.


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 23, 2022)

Whizzer Fred White  R.I.P.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 23, 2022)

Anyone hear much from @REC the Cycle Truck king?  Dont see him much on here anymore...


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 23, 2022)

Yeah, Schwinn499 and Mbstude were good to have here.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 23, 2022)

Redline1968 nearly disappeared..😳😮


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 23, 2022)

eddie_bravo said:


> Wheelrelics



He moved back to Oregon went into a new direction..


----------



## vincev (Oct 4, 2022)

quite a few that go to the shows out this way quit.


----------



## REC (Oct 6, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Anyone hear much from @REC the Cycle Truck king?  Dont see him much on here anymore...



I'm still around, just tied up with other stuff for a bit. The CT group is still with me and grows a little from time to time, PLENTY to work on there!!  Added Shed #4 a little more than a year ago 1/21/21, but it is now stuffed too.

@tacochris


----------



## tacochris (Oct 6, 2022)

REC said:


> I'm still around, just tied up with other stuff for a bit. The CT group is still with me and grows a little from time to time, PLENTY to work on there!!  Added Shed #4 a little more than a year ago 1/21/21, but it is now stuffed too.
> 
> @tacochris



Great to hear from ya buddy!!  Ive landed some cycle trucks that would make ya proud!  Not surprised you’re still packin em in!  Haha.


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 19, 2022)

@Larmo63


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 2, 2022)

Bicycle Jesus-Jamie, Saving Tempest-Stephen, and Tinker-Dave


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 13, 2022)

Where are they now....
I tried to tag Doug Fisk from AZ but no user ID pops up, same with Old Rider from Canada.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 13, 2022)

@GTs58  DougFisk? Mr Al Bundy


----------



## kzoflyer (Dec 13, 2022)

@Balloontyre 
He’s still on the members list. He just hasn’t been on recently. I guess members don’t pop up when you start to tag them if they haven’t been on in awhile. I had to type dougfisk into the member search and his name didn’t pop up as one of the auto fill options.


----------



## buickmike (Dec 13, 2022)

I just followed some old threads and it revealed where I bought my last pork hop from  ! Thanks Doug fisk .


----------



## Boris (Dec 14, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Bicycle Jesus-Jamie, Saving Tempest-Stephen, and Tinker-Dave



I have a feeling that Stephen  (Saving Tempest) passed away. I remember that he was having some major medical issues.


----------



## vincev (Dec 14, 2022)

Boris said:


> I have a feeling that Stephen  (Saving Tempest) passed away. I remember that he was having some major medical issues.



Some that made the Cabe a fun place quit.They pop up on another place.


----------



## Boris (Dec 14, 2022)

vincev said:


> Some that made the Cabe a fun place quit.They pop up on another place.



Please be sure to let us know if you see Saving Tempest popping up somewhere else.


----------

